# 2012 Touareg TDi with Squeeking Brakes When Backing Up - Anyone Else?



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi All,

I have a 2012 Touareg TDI Lux which I absolutely love for so many reasons. Since almost day one my brakes squeek when I back up only. I now have 6200 miles on my vehicle and it drives me nuts. It can be wet, dry, backing up fast or slow and it shrieks. 

Anyone else have this issue and get it fixed? Just dropped by my local dealer and was told it is something to do with the pads seating which is BS after 6200 miles. Any feedback would be appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## Ralphie (Feb 16, 1999)

I've got the squeaky brakes when backing up on my 2012 Execline TDi with 5100 km (about 3000 miles) but it usually only happens during wet or snowy conditions and only when the vehicle is cold. Once the brakes are applied a couple of times while driving, the squeak goes away.


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

I have only 300 miles on my TDI Sport. No squeeks yet.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Dunno where you live (too lazy to look up your ZIP code) but here in western Kentucky it's a weather thing. Mine started doing it last month, soon as the temp went down and the humidity went up. Only happens when I'm backing a cold car out of the garage. Soon as the rotors/pads heat up, the problem goes away until the next time I back the cold car out of the garage. If it happened all the time, I'd worry about it. But the short duration is such that I'm not even going to bother the dealer with it.

//greg//


----------



## Labbatt380 (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a 2011 here and they squeak. Mostly when it cold and damp. Unfortunately it's usually cold and damp her in Buffalo. Fortunately though, the stereo in my TReg is quiet enough I can hear the squeaking brakes over the usual din of the environment.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

grohgreg said:


> Dunno where you live (too lazy to look up your ZIP code) but here in western Kentucky it's a weather thing. Mine started doing it last month, soon as the temp went down and the humidity went up. Only happens when I'm backing a cold car out of the garage. Soon as the rotors/pads heat up, the problem goes away until the next time I back the cold car out of the garage. If it happened all the time, I'd worry about it. But the short duration is such that I'm not even going to bother the dealer with it.
> 
> //greg//


I'm in the Boston area and I picked it up in Sept and for four months now it squeeks no matter the weather or brake temp. Cold, or after a 45 mile drive to work and backing into a parking spot. At my first service I'm going to get them to look into it. This is my 5th VW and never had this problem before. Least of all expect it on a Touareg or any vehicle that costs $53K. They need to fix it period.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

fleuger99 said:


> it squeeks no matter the weather or brake temp.


Ok. what I described, I consider normal under my circumstances. My old unheated garage has no door, and my previous cars (both Mercedes) did the same thing; squeak backing out, then quieting down as soon as I got underway. Your noise sounds like a different problem - or perhaps a more aggravated version of the same problem. So I agree - make it a dealer issue. But make dang sure you can demonstrate the noise to them first time every time, or they'll just blow you off.

//greg//


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

My 2011 Sport does it, too. I've got 15,000 miles on it, and it's been doing it since day 1. 

The dealer acknowledged being kind of embarrassed by it, but said it was considered normal and that VW wouldn't allow them to do anything about it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

Grizzld said:


> My 2011 Sport does it, too. I've got 15,000 miles on it, and it's been doing it since day 1.
> 
> The dealer acknowledged being kind of embarrassed by it, but said it was considered normal and that VW wouldn't allow them to do anything about it.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hey,

appreciate the feedback. I have a dealer that has worked on several of my VW's, including my R32 that I ordered some part for from Germany (VW parts not available in US) and this dealer installed and warrantied them for me. I guess if anyone can do something they will.

VW is full of crap if they think that is normal and won't do anything about it as that is certainly not normal.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

our 12' TDI is doing this. the dealer tried a quick fix, but this doesn't work they will be replacing the front brake pads. the unit has about 1,500 miles on it.

FYI - she is currently living in CO, and the ambient temps are running in the 30F range in the day


----------



## Grizzld (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I would love to hear if you guys have some success with getting your dealers to cover it. Love backing out of my garage and waking the whole neighborhood. Ridiculous when you consider what we paid for these vehicles. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BrewDude (Nov 3, 2000)

Mine does the same thing as of recent. If I wasn't under warranty, I'd swap a set of Carbotech's in.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

Grizzld said:


> Well, Love backing out of my garage and waking the whole neighborhood. Ridiculous when you consider what we paid for these vehicles.


X2 buddy


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

My V8 06 Toureg Does it as well.... letting the breakes go depending on the force im applying on them... can be the type of pads or weather conditions....


----------



## flieger (Jun 28, 2000)

Just past 15K and mines been doing it since the temps dropped. I've had numerous other VWs and any that I've not changed the pad compound on (left them stock) they have done it.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

flieger said:


> Just past 15K and mines been doing it since the temps dropped. I've had numerous other VWs and any that I've not changed the pad compound on (left them stock) they have done it.


Pretty normal with monoblock caliper design like the brembos on the Touareg.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 23, 2009)

this is normal... this is caused by the brake disc wipers rubbing on the discs


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> this is normal... this is caused by the brake disc wipers rubbing on the discs


Oh I did not know the Touareg pulsed the brakes like the b6 passat to keep them dry and ready whether its raining or not.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

It's 15-20 degrees in the morning here and ours doesn't do it. Then again, I drive it like a racecar, so there's no opportunity for anything to buildup on the brakes. Maybe try hitting the brakes hard a few times in reverse, preferably when they're warm.


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> this is normal... this is caused by the brake disc wipers rubbing on the discs


I Only have this issue when backing up? :sly:

I had a Passat that also had the brake disk wiping and it never squeeked.


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

Our CC brakes would do it when only my wife had been driving it for a while. After I was in it for a trip, the brakes cried uncle and shut the hell up.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Just turned mine in for the 10K service. Told them it was embarrassing as hell for that kind of noise to be coming from a $50k vehicle. Service writer said only solution was to "_switch to non-metallic pads_". I'll let you know IF they actually DO anything about it.

//greg//


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

grohgreg said:


> Just turned mine in for the 10K service. Told them it was embarrassing as hell for that kind of noise to be coming from a $50k vehicle. Service writer said only solution was to "_switch to non-metallic pads_". I'll let you know IF they actually DO anything about it.
> 
> //greg//


Hey Greg,

That would be great if you could let us know. Also, are the non metallic pads being switched at your expense?

Craig


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

If it's really the pads, maybe swap out to EBC Yellow Stuff pads.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

fleuger99 said:


> That would be great if you could let us know. Also, are the non metallic pads being switched at your expense?


Can't say at the moment Craig. They called today and said there's a 5 day wait for a part (not brake related). They might just write up the brake squeal as another "no problem found". That happens a lot. But if they _do_ try to charge for brake work at 10,000 miles, they're gonna have a fight on their hands. 

//greg//


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

No surprise, they blew off the "*cold brakes squeak badly in reverse*" complaint. Wrote it up as "_No problem found...Some brake squeaks are normal due to temp, humidity, driving habits, driving environment, etc_." 

//greg//


----------



## fleuger99 (Mar 12, 2006)

grohgreg said:


> No surprise, they blew off the "*cold brakes squeak badly in reverse*" complaint. Wrote it up as "_No problem found...Some brake squeaks are normal due to temp, humidity, driving habits, driving environment, etc_."
> 
> //greg//


 Hey Greg, 

Sorry to hear. I'd call a VW regional manager or call customer care. If enough of us complain they will have to do something. Afterall, this is their flagship vehicle and at $50K plus it is also NOT cheap. Another 1200 miles and my 10K service is due so I'll be facing the same issue.


----------



## 585300 (Jun 28, 2006)

*2010 touareg squeaking breaks*

I own a 2010 Touareg tdi 32000 miles,it has done it when you back up since we bought it. I sent a email to vw last week and there responce is if the dealer says all mechincal items are working 
correctly there will be no work done to fix your squeaking breaks.vw customer care phone number 
(800 822 8987) i talked to a very nice lady addy she was very sorry to here of my problem,but at this time to bad your 50k Touareg has squeaking breaks.I also told her this is my wifes car and i'm 
the one that has to listen to the complaints.I told her if vw was run by a women we wouold not 
have brakes that squeak on a 50K vehicle.she laffed 


good luck 

luke


----------



## markitzero (May 10, 2003)

fleuger99 said:


> Anyone else have this issue and get it fixed?


 First VAG vehicle? I laughed a few years back when I was getting my Q7 serviced and noticed Audi had took the time to print an informational brochure about noisy brakes and put it in the service area of the dealership. 

You will eventually appreciate the noise.. let's you know your car is awake.


----------



## RonN (Feb 15, 2001)

I took ours in for 10k service last week and mentioned the exact problem. The brakes squeak when in reverse when its cold, and mostly only first thing in the morning. They could not reproduce the issue and said it was likely due to the ceramic brake pads which was normal. As a result they did not do anything about it.


----------



## magrider (Jun 1, 2012)

My brakes started squeaking in reverse soon after I bought it. Brought it up at the 10K service, dealership tried to fix it but failed. Finally the squeak got worse so I went to another dealership and complained some more. After replicating the problem they replaced the front pads under warranty. Now the squeak is gone, I am guessing whatever new pads they used don't have the same squeaking problem as the original ones. It's been ~4K miles squeak free. 

Apparently the OEM brake pads are only warranted up to 12K miles, and I was just over 12K at that point. However, since I brought the squeak up at 10K(this was documented on my 10K service printout), it was deemed a "prior concern" so my warranty was still valid. So if your new T3 squeaks, at least try to get it documented by a dealership. Then complain loud enough so they will change the pads for you. If you wait until after 12K miles you are probably SOL.

I'm guessing to get new pads, your OEM pads need to squeak pretty consistently. They will try to blow that "all brakes squeak when cold" stuff at you, as they did to me over the phone. But when I got there after 30 miles of driving, and it still squeaked in reverse, the service adviser admitted he couldn't use that excuse anymore and ordered me new pads.


----------



## early74B (Feb 18, 2009)

*Only have 300 miles but ...*

mine is a '13 so perhaps, just maybe, they have a fix in latest model? We've had a wide fluctuation of temps, below freezing at times as well as a bunch of rain where car was put away wet in a semi-heated (about 55 F) garage so perhaps they dry off overnight -- I've had other cars that are more prone to a quick sheen of rust of the discs after a rain and a bit of noise to go along with it until that gets burned off but nothing on my '13 Touareg VR6 Sport ... yet


----------



## VW/Porsche Fahrer (Dec 14, 2011)

My 2012 Touareg TDI Sport is one year old with just over 18,000 miles. I do not think I have ever heard the brakes squeek.


----------

